# Teeth Trouble



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, Max has terrible oral hygiene! I need help. My mom and dad have brushed his teeth _maybe_ four times in his life (despite my protest) and it's starting to show and SMELL. His breath is just awful. Now that I am taking him, I need to figure out what to do as I cannot live with this. At 6 years old, is it too late to get them professionally done at the vets- will anesthesia be safe? I feel like he probably has some rotted teeth that may need to be pulled. Should I look into some options that I can do myself? 

All I know is I have to do something because it is disgusting!

Thanks in advance for the suggestions and advice.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Research stuff like this - there's a whole bunch of Aussies on one of our dog forums who're constantly importing it from UK or USA saying it's absolutely miracle stuff ... with older encrusted dog's teeth the wait for a few weeks and then "pick & lift" with a dental tool and it just flakes straight off - I'd be giving products like this a go (and making sure intestines are 100% by giving extra enzymes & probiotics) before I went down the vet and anaethesia route ....

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Regular feeding of raw meaty bones should help but will probably be more effective to maintain once the teeth are already clean.

His diet may also be a cause of his bad breath. What is he currently eating?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He eats Blue Buffalo Wilderness. He has a ton of allergies and easily gains weight, so it took them forever to get him on a quality food that he wasn't allergic to and that didn't make him gain a ton of weight. He's been on it for 2+ years, so I don't know if that's it. 

I will definitely take a look at those products. Next time I take him to the vet, I may have him look at the teeth just to make sure nothing is rotted or infected. If not, I am going to try everything before having to put him under. 

Thanks!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use PetzLife gel on my dogs teeth- it keeps the plaque off really well. They also chew bully sticks to help keep their teeth clean. It would probably be a good idea to have his teeth checked out by a vet first, since you said he might have some rotten ones.

Dog Dental Care | Pet Oral Hygiene | Cat Tooth Cleaning Product


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

missy_r said:


> I use PetzLife gel on my dogs teeth- it keeps the plaque off really well. They also chew bully sticks to help keep their teeth clean. It would probably be a good idea to have his teeth checked out by a vet first, since you said he might have some rotten ones.
> 
> Dog Dental Care | Pet Oral Hygiene | Cat Tooth Cleaning Product


does the petzlife remove plaque and tartar well cause vet wants to clean her teeth?i just started using it on both my chis do i need to do it everyday at first?sorry for asking


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I do it daily- I think that is what the bottle recommends. If you are brushing as well it should remove the plaque.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi good luck check his food as said ealier hope he doesnt have rotten teeth cause that will hurt him


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

A couple of other things to consider....one is to have his anal glands checked...some dogs can express anal glands with their mouth, and apparently they do this when no one is watching. This can give the breath a foul odour....eww...I know . The other thing is something that happened when Rico had his dental. I had him in to remove a couple of retained baby teeth in the front. While the vet was cleaning they discovered a molar---way in the back loose on one side. I brush Rico and use an enzyme gel. Every now and again he'd have un pleasant breath. I think that food was caught inder the loose part of that molar. Your Max could have something like that.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The thing to consider about go for the dental is....is the animal healthy enough for anethesia ?? The tooth decay and gum disease can lead to other systemic illnesses if not treated. The dog can get infections, heart disease, etc. It may be in his best interest to have a dental now, while he is healthy versus waiting until the problem makes him sick and then having to put a sick pup through it as well as treat for other illnesses brought on by tooth decay. This is just a consideration. Only from my own considerations about having Rico's dental. Please don't think that I am preaching


----------

